# Lock Suggestions for Interior Double French Doors?



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

I have an apartment built in the 1920's in NYC with double interior French doors to my living room (I spent a LOT of time fastidiously restoring and removing 80 years of slapped on paint). I wish to install a lock accessible from the _exterior_ of the double French doors so I can lock them to prevent casual entry. 

I d not need or want a big burly deadbolt designed for an exterior door but want something appropriate to my needs: discreet and minimal and/or elegant that will somewhat match with the door hardware and which only needs to secure against casual entry.

Bear in mind the door edge profile where the two doors meet. The doors are 1-3/4" thick.

Pics enclosed (disregard the blue tape).

I tried House of Antique hardware and they didn't seem to have anything.

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks a bunch.

PS: I wasn't sure which forum to post to: if mods think it best placed elsewhere...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just go one any of the lock company's web sites.
Schlage, Kwic Set, Baldwin to name a few.
No such thing as a French Door knob so just search door knobs.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not looking for a doorknob.

I'm looking for a LOCK.

Most locks and deadbolt type locks are super burly, suitable for entrance doors.
I'm looking for something smaller.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Slide lock on the top of the door or doors you want to secure. It's an interior space, don't you really need a dead bolt?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Lovegasoline said:


> I tried House of Antique hardware and they didn't seem to have anything.


They would be my first choice, I've used them many times. Maybe you should take a closer look. You may have to modify the mortise but it's doable. 
What's the setback to the knob you have now?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

sublime2 said:


> Slide lock on the top of the door or doors you want to secure. It's an interior space, don't you really need a dead bolt?


You can get so they go in the top and bottom, you can get them in different finishes, like brass, or brushed.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> They would be my first choice, I've used them many times. Maybe you should take a closer look. You may have to modify the mortise but it's doable.
> What's the setback to the knob you have now?


Doorknob setback is 2-1/2" - 2-5/8".

I took off a little tad too much wood on the door edge to get the doors to fit. 


Bear in mind the edge profile on the doors: I'm not certain if there's a door-specific term, but the edges of both doors where they meet are rabbited. Any lock hardware that mounts *in* rather than on the door will have to account for that.

After looking over their website I had actually called Antique House of Hardware for assistance. The best they cpuld do was recommend the following:
http://www.houseofantiquehardware.com/skeleton-door-key-dead-bolt?sc=10&category=16

I'm really at my wits end with this. Can't seem to locate anything that meets my needs.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

Come on guys...


...help me out here. :yes:


I broke my back restoring these doors and I really need to find a suitable elegant lock solution ASAP. THe doors are begging for an elegant lock and the quick-&-dirty pics at the top of the thread really do not show off the doors in all their glory. 

I'll entertain you with some pics to pass the time while you get your thinking caps adjusted ... 

....these doors were salvaged from another apartment where they had been abused and mangled ... 80+ years of endless layers of rat trap rental paint ... all glass panes painted over (all except the one that were broken)...a few inches missing off the bottom of the doors ... reminded me of stable doors for Mr. Ed ... someone had cut a DEEP chamfer into one door edge ... alignment to struggle fit into off-square door jamb.

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

*Any lock ideas???*






....


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

Bump.

Does anyone know of other forums or resources that might be of help here?
I'm running out of time and getting no closer to a solution.
I'm completely stymied.

???


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Try a company called OUTWATER.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

ToolSeeker,
Do you have a lnk for them?
I'm seeing a variety of companies but nothing jumps out as having locks/door hardware?


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lovegasoline said:


> ToolSeeker,
> Do you have a lnk for them?
> I'm seeing a variety of companies but nothing jumps out as having locks/door hardware?


http://www.richelieu.com/en/

Maybe someone else will come along and place the order for you...


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't have a link just their catalog.


----------

